# Camo - Real Tree On the Marsh!?!



## jjanus2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Alright, I don't want to sound like a know it all b/c I certainly am not. I personally am fairly new to duck/goose hunting. I've been in the game for what will be 4 years at the end of this winter season.

Either way I have been out at the marsh a ton lately and there is one thing that never ceases to amaze me. I cannot understand why there are people who are wearing Real Tree, Mossy Oak, or any other deer hunting camo while out on the marsh. It happens time and time again without fail. We'll pull up to the marsh, do a quick lap and I'll say to my buddy "okay I see a group of guys over there, there is another group and oh yea there is another group about a mile away from the launch". One thing that I can guarantee is that if I can see you from the launch there is absolutely no question as to if a duck or goose can see you out there. 

If you don't have the right camo you might as well not even be out there! I get that its expensive but its worth the money if you buy yourself some quality products. Its not a fashion show out there, it's a lets see who can get through the mud and put some bodies on the ground show lol. Ditch the dark camo and get some stuff that blends into the reeds. Don't be afraid to hide out there! I promise if the ducks can't see you, you will kill more birds. Sounds simple enough.

[email protected]!$


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

it's not about you'r camo ever .it about sitting still and not looking around and when you see the birds and run to you'r blind and you'r rubber necking you have already been seen by the birds ...movement is what kills most hunts not camo i had a buddy that sat in a blue chair in the snow and killed birds ....

most of all camo head to toe ,hat ,gloves ,face mask just like turkey hunting ..

heck my hat and face mask is black ..and i kill tons of birds just sayin ..


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I have hunted with many different people... I have hunted with the kind of person that yells at you if you don't have a face mask on.. That That group usually has the alfa-male that knows all...Of course I don't hunt with those kind of guys any more. 
I have also hunted with guy's that are a little less than perfect with there layout camo/blinds... Each time birds have fall-in from the sky... 

Personaly hunting with a good group of guys that are about having fun and enjoying the hunt as much as droping birds is my choice of people to hunt with..... 

*It is all about movement.* But on a different note. If the have been shoot at alot say mid late season anything can make them flare. 

On our pine tree on an edge of a golf course lake. When my buddy wears adv. duck camo it does stick out and in my opinion causes a few more look's. Now we wear the deer camo. But I would never wear it while field hunting. a dark spot in a field will draw attention.. Grant it most of the time we are covered.

I guess I agree with both of you but *I think it is wise to use the camo of your surounding....*


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Gosh, how did we ever kill anything back in the 70's when we were wearing brown khaki or green army camo. I occaisionally hunt in "deer camo" and it doesn't seem to hurt a thing. Of course I'm usually inside a blind or behind some other type of cover. Agree with most everybody else. Movement is the thing.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

duck blind and max 4 are nice, but to think that pattern matters is nonsense, tuck in, and sit still. keeping your face covered certainly helps too.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

onthewater said:


> Gosh, how did we ever kill anything back in the 70's when we were wearing brown khaki or green army camo. I occaisionally hunt in "deer camo" and it doesn't seem to hurt a thing. Of course I'm usually inside a blind or behind some other type of cover. Agree with most everybody else. Movement is the thing.


A soccer player may be good at soccer in tennis shoes but I bet he is better wearing cleats.... Just saying... LOL


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

To me, its about getting covered up, wether it be in a layout, or a bunch of catails. I like to use the best pattern I can when not huntin in a layout blind, but if u try sitting on the outside of cattails with max4 birds will flare just the same if u had realtree.
Birds vision, is like u having a pair of 8x10 binoculars at all times. Get covered up and dont move. Camo color helps but its not a cure, u need to hide.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

If you look like a still bush in the weeds thats what ducks see you as. Sounds like a thread from ohiowaterfowlers, not OGF.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

My $.2 -----

I've been in the game for over 20 years. As many have said before me.... Movement is key!! In addition, being on the "X" is equally important!! I have chased whistling wings from Michigan to Arkansas. CAMO isn't all that important. In the flooded timber of Stuttgart I routinely were shadowgrass camo (oh which, no marsh grass is present) and guess what? 10 of us will limit with 60 birds in short order.

I will be at my marsh in the morning and some of us will have marsh camo and some will have deer camo. As long as the birds have been using it, I could wear bluejeans and a OSU Jersey and come home with birds. People give ducks alot of credit. Indeed they have survival instincts, but remember their brain is smaller then a nickel. Ever shoot at a duck and miss, only to call them back to the spread?


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah its location and not moving.

My father wears either brown wadders or blue jeans and does not seem to have any problems. 

As long as you are in a blind or bushes or under a tree you are fine, if you just stand there on the bank you camo is useless. 

As a kid I would wear old ass army camo that had paintball stains on it with no problem.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

j anus. i hunt a couple different marshes where the only cover is cattails and the only camo jacket i have is some sort of real tree woodland camo and that is my "all purpose" hunting jacket. but seeing as how weve had unusually warm hunting seasons the past 2 years its nothing for me to end up with my waders and a t shirt on. and the wood on my shotgun is shiny. and i never wear a face mask. i forgot to mention that i kill birds. ducks and geese are not as smart as people make them out to be.. i mean they are near the bottom of the food chain for a reason. now if you have birds circling and you and your partner are fumbling to get your guns loaded back up chances are they wont be circling for long and will probably scoot out.
anyhow sorry for the drawn out reply the beers are flowing like wine, and the women are instinctively flocking like the salmon of capistrano.


----------

